# Earlier yesterday.



## PamfromTx (Apr 25, 2022)

We were watching a special on Tom Brady.  Hubby looked at me and said that I hadn't blinked for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

It must be good then.


----------

